# Plus de voyant batterie ni de led sur MagSafe...



## frvill (23 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

je possède un MacBook Pro 13" mid 2012 qui n'a jamais donné signe de fatigue.
Je suis en vacances et je suis parti avec mon deuxième chargeur MagSafe. 

Alors que je voulais ouvrir et utiliser mon MacBook, je me suis rendu compte qu'il était éteint et qu'il ne voulait plus s'allumer.

Si j'appuie sur le voyant de la batterie, rien ne s'allume .. aucun voyant.
Si je branche mon MagSafe, rien ne se passe, pas de lumière sur le connecteur, rien du tout.

J'ai vérifié la prise de courant, elle fonctionne. En revanche, en lisant le forum et les discussions sur les MagSafe, je viens de me rendre compte que mon 2ème chargeur, celui que j'ai ici, est un 60W et ne semble pas recommandé pour charger un MBP13" .. Cependant cela avait toujours fonctionné avant.. Et il n'était pas branché quand il a "rendu l'ame"

Je trouve des messages qui parlent de leds de couleur mais je ne trouve pas de cas où plus rien ne s'allume ..

Que faire ? 
Changer de chargeur ?
démonter le MBP pour débrancher la batterie ?

Je n'ai malheureusement pas moyen de tester un autre magsafe

Merci d'avance
FV


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Pour info et d'après expérience, un MBP 15" ou 17") tombé en décharge profonde est quasiment impossible à réveiller avec un chargeur de MBP 13" (85W pour un chargeur 15" ou 17" contre 60W pour un 13"), l'inverse fonctionne.
Dans l'hypothèse où ton MBP 13" serait tombé en décharge profonde, il te faudrait à minima un 60W, ce que tu sembles avoir (je serais curieux de savoir où tu as lu que ce chargeur n'était pas suffisant pour un MBP 13").
Dans l'hypothèse, toujours, de la décharge profonde il suffirait de laisser le chargeur branché en attendant que la batterie daigne reprendre la charge (ça peut prendre jusqu'à 20 minutes). Et encore, je dis ça mais tu devrais avoir la led orange.
Encore faut-il que ton chargeur fonctionne.
As-tu attendu assez longtemps ?

Autres tests.
1 Il te faudrait d'abord effectuer un reset SMC.
Débrancher le chargeur, ordinateur arrêté (pour le coup, tu n'as pas besoin de l'éteindre c'est déjà le cas).
Appuyer pendant 5 secondes sur le bouton Power.
Rebrancher le chargeur.
Redémarrer l'ordi.
Démarre-t-il ?

2 Tester un autre chargeur.
C'est tout de même la moindre des choses à faire.
Tu es en vacances, certes, mais il doit bien y avoir dans les environs une grande surface (sans parler d'Apple Store). Puisqu'on trouve maintenant des Macs dans les grandes surfaces, il doit bien y avoir un vendeur suffisamment sympathique pour te laisser essayer le chargeur d'un modèle d'expo ou bien à contrario pour te laisser tester ton chargeur sur un modèle d'expo.

3 Dans l'immense majorité des cas (pour ne pas dire tout le temps) quand une batterie est morte, il est tout de même possible de démarrer l'ordi quand il est sur secteur.
Encore faut-il que le chargeur fonctionne.
J'insiste sur la bonne santé du chargeur car ça ne prévient pas toujours avant de mourir.
Partons du principe que tu as réussi à déterminer avec certitude que ton chargeur fonctionne.
Tu peux effectivement démonter ton MBP et débrancher la batterie (ça demande tout de même un peu d'attention mais en suivant les tutos que l'on trouve sur iFixit c'est du velours - faire bien gaffe avec le connecteur de la batterie qui est fragile).
Si tu peux démarrer l'ordi alors la batterie est morte et tu es dans ce rare pourcentage de cas où cette dernière impacte le fonctionnement de la bête (j'ai du mal à croire à cette hypothèse)
Si tu ne peux pas démarrer alors c'est une histoire d'alimentation et c'est direct Apple Store ou réparateur agréé.


----------



## frvill (24 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, merci pour ta réponse très détaillée.
Pour l'histoire du 60W, j'avais lu trop rapidement le sujet sur les chargeurs et j'avais compris qu'il fallait un 85W pour les MBP. Mais apparement ce n'est pas le cas pour les MBP 13" donc c'est ok j'ai le bon chargeur.



lamainfroide a dit:


> Dans l'hypothèse, toujours, de la décharge profonde il suffirait de laisser le chargeur branché en attendant que la batterie daigne reprendre la charge (ça peut prendre jusqu'à 20 minutes). Et encore, je dis ça mais tu devrais avoir la led orange.
> Encore faut-il que ton chargeur fonctionne.
> As-tu attendu assez longtemps ?



Quand je branchais mon chargeur rien ne s'allumait. J4ai trouvé un ami qui a un MBP 13" près de mon lieu de vacances. On l'a  branché et là, c'est différent : le Magsafe il s'allume en vert très clair et se met parfois à clignoter hyper rapidement en vert et semble-t-il un peu orange. Par contre même au bout d'une heure, aucune charge, aucune led de charge de batterie.

Du coup, que faire ? dois-je tenter le reset de SMC ? il suffit d'appuyer 5 secondes ou il faut une combinaison de touches ?
Dois-je essayer la méthode où on doit démonter l'arrière, débrancher la batterie et allumer l'ordinateur avant de rebrancher la batterie en live ?  j'ai vu cette méthode qui semble efficace à plusieurs reprises mais qui semble être la dernière limite à essayer

Merci
Fred.


----------



## frvill (25 Décembre 2014)

Suite à la réponse reçue et aux différents sujets lus hier soir, j'ai résolu ce problème.

J'ai obtenu le prêt d'un chargeur qui s'allumait en vert clair. Et j'ai suivi la procédure pour remettre en route la batterie après épuisement total : j'ai démonté la bête, débranché la batterie et mis le chargeur qui marche. Il s'est allumé en vert foncé et le Mac s'est allumé.

J'ai ensuite, la peur au ventre, rebranché la nappe de la batterie et elle s'est rechargée tranquillement. Elle est désormais pleine et je vais tenter un recalibrage pour voir si tout va bien.

Téméraire que je suis j'ai retesté l'ancien chargeur mais il ne s'allume plus et ne recharge rien. Poubelle !

Merci en tout cas, grâce à tous vos messages j'ai évité un passage en magasin (qui m'aurait surement coûté assez cher)


----------



## Locke (25 Décembre 2014)

frvill a dit:


> ...Elle est désormais pleine et je vais tenter un recalibrage pour voir si tout va bien...



Ca ne sert plus à rien maintenant. En mode nomade, arrivé à 20 % tu recharges et basta. Sinon, en temps originaire tu peux rester branché en permanence sur le secteur, ça n'abimera pas la batterie.


----------



## frvill (25 Décembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Ca ne sert plus à rien maintenant. En mode nomade, arrivé à 20 % tu recharges et basta. Sinon, en temps originaire tu peux rester branché en permanence sur le secteur, ça n'abimera pas la batterie.



Ok merci, tout va bien alors, c'est reparti pour un bon moment, j'espère


----------



## Kanir29 (24 Mai 2020)

Merci pour ce sujet, même en 2020 ça vient de sauver mon MacBook Pro mi-2012 ! Un plaisir de toujours pouvoir le réparer soi-même !


----------

